# stainless flipper



## barebower

Hi all,

After receiving the original cad files from dayhiker i was able to import the flipper into our laser at work.
I lasered two 5mm flippers in stainless steel and then sandwiched a kydex 4mm plate in between and bolted it all together.
After a lot of grinding filing and sanding and a final sandblast this is the result....
I am very pleased with it and at the moment i shoot the flipper with triple black tera 25cm long and 22-11mm with 8mm steel balls.
Thanks a lot to dayhiker for the plans!!

Kind regards,

Andre


----------



## philly

Andre, beautiful craftsmanship. Thats one handsome looking DH flipper. Well done.
Philly


----------



## wd40

That's a great slingshot.


----------



## Rayshot

Wow !! I very much like the look of that catty.

Great work, composition and a design(yours and Bill's) where it all works together.


----------



## Dayhiker

Wow, barebower! That's a remarkable piece of work. I hope you like shooting that -- I'm pretty sure I would.


----------



## John-Boy

*Thats awesome







....!!!! *Great work Barebower, hope to see more of this in the future!!


----------



## Egregious Ed

A beautiful piece of work.


----------



## smitty

Your slingshot is the cats' meow as far as I am concerned ! It looks awesome.


----------



## Flatband

Nothing wrong with that Barebower! Very nice frame and wonderful workmanship too! Flatband


----------



## e~shot

That looks great


----------



## mxred91

Beautiful work. I admire your determination. I bet it is very heavy and solid in hand. I also have access to stainless and a laser at work, but I don't think I want to do that much filing







.

Really nice job beveling the edges, and shaping overall. Great design by Dayhiker well done!

Chuck S.


----------



## barebower

Thank you all for your kind words!
It is indeed rather heavy but i like that,seems to make the shooting a bit smoother....
Since working with stainless steel is my job it was'nt that much work.
I made the rough shape using a flap disc and then a polishing disc and done a bit every day ....

Kind regards,

Andre


----------



## faca

barebower said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After receiving the original cad files from dayhiker i was able to import the flipper into our laser at work.
> I lasered two 5mm flippers in stainless steel and then sandwiched a kydex 4mm plate in between and bolted it all together.
> After a lot of grinding filing and sanding and a final sandblast this is the result....
> I am very pleased with it and at the moment i shoot the flipper with triple black tera 25cm long and 22-11mm with 8mm steel balls.
> Thanks a lot to dayhiker for the plans!!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Andre


I like it
but one idea that will do your slingshot cleaner ( is one of my undone projets)
Fold bands over a plastic or metal bar and put all this between plates (you must cut a groove along inside plate faces) bolt again everithinh and you have band fixed and you can shot from both side of fork becouse bands are attached in the middle for fork.
Sorry if I don´t explain myself bery clear.


----------



## NoSugarRob

very nice


----------



## M.J

Fantastic!
I'm a big fan of this design and there won't be a better example than this one.


----------



## NaturalFork

One of the nicest I have ever seen.


----------



## Martin

That is a beautiful slingshot, outstanding work.
Martin


----------



## jmplsnt

Simply stated, that's one of the finest slingshots I have ever seen, here or elsewhere. Dayhiker, it is an great honor to you to have your design made like this!


----------



## Dayhiker

Jump: I'll say!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Ohhh my!!! How'd I miss this?

Jmp, well said, that is beautiful. As I always say with Wingshooter slingshots (on a similar level) words cannot express how amazing that frame is...









I want, no I *need* to see some more slingshots from you Barebower....

Thank you for making and sharing this one!

Cheers - John


----------



## barebower

Again,thank you all for your kind words,but i only worked out what Dayhiker has drawn.
I did some other slingshots in wood and even plastics but none as nice as this one,for me this is the best i have now....
I am always tinkering around with something....steam engines,hot air engines,modelboats and once i even made a 22cal. Jaco derringer and started on whipmaking....
I am one of those persons that never can sit still and always busy with something new to try,although with getting older it all seems to go a bit slower and with more consideration....
I don't think i did such a great job on the flipper though and if one is starting at any project and look into it from day to day and go on with it
every one will accomplish a good result!!!

Kind regards,

Andre


----------



## frogman

Impeccable!


----------



## The Gopher

wow!


----------



## Devoman

I love the look! Steel is real!


----------



## Bean

very nice... sleek


----------



## AJW

This is classic beauty !!!! Great craftsmanship on a great design. When something is that good the comments are short, how many ways can you say wow.


----------



## Southpaw LW

This is the kind of thing that makes me want to have unlimited machine time on a CNC coupled with an uncanny ability to render images in CAD. :-D


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ

What's with all the cutting, rubbing, sanding and so on. If you find one you like just put it into the copier and make a bunch for all your friends. Here, give it a try.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I would have to honestly say, the mere beauty of that makes me cry.

I can imagine that weight feels right when held. Looks tough too

Trust me these are not empty words.

LGD


----------



## bj000

that is effing unreal


----------



## Rapier

One word, Awesome!
Love those bolt heads. Gnarly (havent used that word in a while)


----------



## Charles

Yep ... I would like to add my voice of admiration. That is one high tech looking slingshot. Congratualtions ... beautiful work.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tubeman

Was that beamed back from the future ? I looks like something the Terminator would use. The sandblasting really finishes it off perfectly.


----------



## Blue Danube

That has to be one for the history books it is so impressive!


----------



## newconvert

S.S. is very hard to work with, plus i really dont like the metal ss's, but now this one is really something, shows some skills here


----------



## cowboij

i like the style


----------



## Dirtroad

Barebower,

WOW! Beautiful machine work! I love the insert - thank you for your post. Inspirational.


----------



## Dr J

I too find this outstanding, and congratulations are definitely in order! That is a keeper, for the next several generations!


----------



## bigron

no frills and amazing


----------



## reset

Really nice little shooter. Nice workmanship too.


----------

